# Sound deadening roadbed



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

So I'm putting together a very simple indoor layout generally intended as a test track and maybe an excuss to build some non weather proof buildings. What I have at the moment is little more that an oval on a workbench. Although I'm going to refine it somewhat, I'm noticing a lot of echo and rumble etc so I thought I'd add some sort of track underlayment. Suggestions anyone, everyone?

Thanks

Robert


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Robert, 
I use carpet padding. I lay out the track pattern on it, cut it, then bevel the sides and paint it with a flat gray primer. hot glue it to the base. Lay track on top. Works very well.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

In-doors, I use Homasote (made from old newspapers)(so its gray in color). Comes in 4' x 8' x 1/2" sheets, available at your lumber yard. may have to be ordered. 

.


----------



## St. Francis Consolidated RR (Feb 7, 2011)

* Do you have metal wheels on your rolling stock?*

* If so, you may find that a LOT of the sound you are hearing is coming from the metal wheels and that a conversion to plastic wheels cuts down on the noise considerably.*

* I have been selling off my high-quality, shiny, ball-bearing, and every other kind of metal wheels at auction and converting my rolling stock including cabooses to plastic wheels. It makes a huge difference indoors that you may never notice outdoors.*


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Since i do not run my indoors trains on a wood surface, metal wheels are not an issue. 

Wood surfaces tend to 'amplify' sounds. 

Try a simple experiment by placing a music box on different surfaces. They sound the loudest and have the best tones on a wood surface.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks all. FYI swapping back to plastic is not an option for me. I do most of my running outdoors and prefer the performance of the metal wheels. I'm off to scavange a piece of carpet padding for testing.


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

As in other scales of model railroading inside and having noise problems. The same approach they use should be also used in Largescale.

That is do not let nails, staples, or screws used to secure the roadbed to your layout or track to the roadbed touch each other, they will transfer the sound directly to the display boards which will amplify the sounds. only takes one screw to do this. I would recommend glue the roadbed to the boards and glue the track to the roadbed. 

Homasote or carpet padding or anything that has sound reducing properties will work.


----------



## Joelo1769 (Mar 11, 2011)

I am also looking at reducing sound on my indoor layout. I have a skinny oval track running along the ceiling (on wood planks) and its hard to get good access to put things under the track. I would need something relatively thin that can be set to the width of the track fairly accurately. Would you still suggest carpet padding or Homasote?


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

What about cork roadbed? Just use two sections of O scale side by side... 

Thanks, Robert


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

Bob, if i may call you so. The best way to deaden sound is to use a combination of a minimum of 2" of foam, along with some sort of roadbed combo such as cork on top of atlas foam roadbed. the last thing to do is cover the layout in a skirt. Sound is caused by vibrating air and when something prevents air from around the layout to interact with air under the layout, the noise is greatly reduced. although it may sound a little "fancy" for a test track, the proceeding method I have found works wonders with metal on metal. Besides the fancy look, the test track will be more appealing if it were displayed with a skirt. 
--jjwtrainman


----------



## AppleYankee (Jan 3, 2008)

I use three pieces of "O" scale roadbed. 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/ap...e/Roadbed/


Jan


----------

